# Truck Stops



## Ocean15 (Sep 6, 2018)

How easy would say going to a truck stop and asking for a ride to California obviously if they're going in that direction, now this might be the kicker with 2 small well behaved dogs and a great traveling cat in carrier and my 2 suitcases + blanket and pillow I'm native Californian I'm 55 blonde hair green eyes how likely that I would get a ride hopefully without trying for happy endings? I need feed back cause I'm not getting any responses for ride share hitch a ride and I'm really tired of sleeping outside with the rain


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 6, 2018)

with 2 dogs, a cat 2 suitcases a pillow and blanket youd have to run into one hell of a generous trucker. those pets are gonna kill it for most truckers.


----------



## Jay89 (Sep 7, 2018)

Where are you located?


----------



## AjfrmAtlanta (Sep 7, 2018)

agreed with first response...Youre gonna have to get lucky. even w/ just 1 dog it would be a hassle... If the travel Gods want you to get that ride lol you'll get it.. If not, dont give up..find a way.. i prefer freight..:ompus:: good luck man


----------



## Jay89 (Sep 7, 2018)

Best thing to do is maybe buy a cb radio a cheap or get near a radio on channel 19 and say what you are trying to do. I see women standing around from time to time and drivers go up talk to talk to them shortly after they hop in.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 7, 2018)

make sure you have a nice big sign to make it clear where your going. shouldn't be too hard I'm sure. might want to multitask Craigslist also.


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Sep 7, 2018)

Texas also tends to be Bible Town... So, neat appearance - to best of your ability... Put on a (your, whichever) Cross - make sure it's visible! Brush out (groom) the dogs... (aka, make the kids presentable  ) ... Then in addition to a sign (LARGE CLEAR LETTERS - your destination, specific. Don't say Sacramento if you're really aiming for Stockton) ... In addition - you might want to try holding/reading a Bible. 
.... Wouldn't be very christian to leave you out there alone like that.... Not so much banking on a Trucker, as some "good christian soul" to take pity on you & either A. drive you damn near home, themself, or, B. take up a collection in your name to finance you home.
.... or, ofcourse, C. anyone willing to give you a lift down the road.

Can't hurt to try...  Goodluck!


----------

